
VSCollectionKit: Swift Component based lib for UICollectionView - vkg0009
https://github.com/Vinodh-G/VSCollectionKit
======
vkg0009
VSCollectionKit is a library for building applications views/screens in a
consistent and understandable way, with advantages like composition,
independent and testing.

VSCollectionView a handy framework supporting the functionality of a
UICollectionView or UICollectionViewController in a much simpler way.
VSCollectionKit also avoids a lot of collectionView related code hassle and
duplicates.

Lets see what we get using this kit for developing the application views

### Composition ###: VSCollectionKit breaks down larger features into smaller
components that can be isolated modules and be easily combined to form a full
feature.

### Mobility ###: Using VSCollectionKit, we can develop a component to be
independent ie., the component doesn’t know anything about the user using it.
This gives us a confident of using it in multiple places of the same project
hassle-free.

### Testing ###: Using VSCollectionKit, each and every component can be tested
individually. As it makes smaller independent components to become a bigger
complex view controller, there will be less or NIL integrity issues (fixing in
one place which causes a bug in a different place).

